# How to Rust Brass?



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I am doing a modeling project (more on that later) that is using brass strips to represent steel tie plates. Typically they are between 1/4 and 1/2 inch wide and 016 and.032 inches thick. They are fastened to the substrate (wood) with miniature brass bolts.

I would like to give them the appearance of aged rusted steel plate. 
Now I could paint them with various colors of brown, etc paint, but am concerned that there could be chips etc that would expose the brass. But perhaps there is a painting technique that would work....

However I would ideally like a surface treatment (like gun blueing?) that is a tenatious surface finish....

Web pages address adding an aged patina to brass, and recommend using various home brew formulas of vinegar, hydrogen peroxide, salt, ammonia and continuing with a list of highly toxic materials.....

I have tried a few without much luck, including blackening chemicals used on steel.

So I would appreciate if anyone has experience with this issue and can offer some suggestions.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I have used BLACKEN-IT on brass, which seems to kind of 'grey' it more than blacken.
Then perhaps do a bit of dry painting to add rusty areas.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry

Could you use some STEEL banding material and cut it to size? I will look and see if I have some. Otherwise, go to a farm [lawn] equipment place like John Deere or Kubota and ask for some scraps. All their crates of large parts are usually strapped with steel instead of nylon webbing. That would be easier to rust.
Just a thought.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Brass will not rust.
Add a layer of glue and then file some iron to drop particles on the glue. After the glue sets add water and let rust.
Otherwise you must paint for effect.
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Jer,
I ran across this. From other listings, it appears to work with brass as well.

"Liver of sulfur is traditionally one of the best oxidizers for silver and other metals. It produces a durable black finish. Simply dissolve in hot water. 4 oz jar comes in lump form."

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AZ643AW


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's a chemical black, your fingernail can remove both BlackenIt and Liv of Sul. Still won't give rust...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As my chemistry and geologic past has taught me, rust is iron oxide. John is correct. Without iron you will cannot get rust. There are reddish paints out there that look rusty red, but that isn't a lasting finish. John's suggestion of glue and iron fillings with a little water is a great idea. Add some salt to the water and it will rust faster.

Chuck

The key is selecting the correct glue.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Jim- thanks for the offer of the strapping, but I have already fabricated all the brass plates. I will remember the metal strapping idea, tho I bet it will have future use. If I can't find some in a scrap bin around here I will let you know...

I am going to try this line of products, recommended by a few antique dealers I contacted

http://www.jaxchemicals.com/products.html

Jerry


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

The Jax products are excellent. I looked at the shiping info and you are a lucky guy. It used to be you had to pay a hazmat fee for ANY quantity of their product. It now only applies to 5 gallon containers.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

very cheap and good straps are the opening strips of corned beef.
but for brass, not to rust into light green, but to become blueish-black on the outside some sulfur stones diluted in water are the best option.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Here in the UK I use Scenic Rust, which is iron powder applied with diluted pva glue and "activated" with an acidic solution, creating really nice rust effects.

http://www.deluxematerials.com/scenicrailwayrust.html

Here's a wagon I treated with Scenic Rust:


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Steel wool soaked in vinegar for a few days will give you a liquid rust that you can paint on, should work well over a chemically blackened surface.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Take some steel wool and putt it in vinegar for a couple of day's then strain the vinegar in a coffee filter and let the "Rust" dry! Apply it on a thin film of superglue.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Try Steel Shim Stock. I think you can get it at Mc Masters Car. It comes in a variety of thickness. I use it for setting grippers on printing presses. You can cut it with scissors. I was thinking of using some that is thick as pop cans and run it through a ribbon thingy to make corrugated roofing.


PS I agree TW that brass really don't rust. Sorta like kinda almost.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Sophisticated Finishes Iron Paint with their rusting solution. It holds up well outdoors and sure looks like rust.








The roof on this building is acrylic, but looks like rusted steel.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Gentlemen

Thanks very much for the creative suggestions to give brass the appearance of rusted metal. I am off to the lab to do some experiments based on your great ideas

Regards

Jerry


----------

